# Night-night Gemma



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

My wife and I lost our cat Gemma this morning. She had severe kidney failure, and it all happened very quickly. She turned 16 a few weeks ago.

I just wanted to say that I now know what every other cat owner who has suffered a loss is now going through.

It's a mixture of emotions, really: immense sadness, because Gemma would always jump onto the bed in the morning and say hello; in the evening, when we went to bed, she would jump up and say goodnight (!!!).
And when we had friends round, she was always the first to be nosey, and say hello to visitors.

But I also feel happy knowing that she had a wonderful life, and was a very bright, bubbly, inquisitive cat who enjoyed cuddles, tummy rubs and treats, and had such a strong personality. She was a bit of a madam, and would always sit in these diva-like poses (!), rather than curled up in a heap.

Plus whenever I cooked a piece of meat or fish, Gemma was always the first to try and climb up on to the worktop!

It's a very sad time, but I know that we'll look back only with fond memories of Gemma. She was a beautiful cat, and we miss her loads already...


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

awww, im so sorry for your lost its hard i know, at least shes not in any discomfort now tho


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. You were rewarded with a cat that gave you 16 years of her life and after that length of time it will hurt for awhile. I know because we loss our Mitsie after 14 years in December and I still feel sorrow for her.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss
May Gemma rest in peace


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Gemma sounded like a wonderful cat. So sorry for your loss.


----------

